# Take a LOOK at the buck I'm Breeding with...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Actually, I'm breeding my does with him... His name is Cornerstone Farm M Muppim. He's black and white with moonstops... From Cornerstone Farm STS Mark*S and Gay-Mor's RA Midge 4*D AR1616
He's over in the next town, but I'm planning a date for my 2 mature does next month. - by the way... dont does in a herd tend to go into heat at around the same time??? ( or would that by too convenient?) Anyway, He has been bred to my new doe twice before with very nice looking/flashy results! Cant wait to see what's in store for the Spring!!!!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:drool: Oh my goodness he's beautiful !!! What a hunk !!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.......... :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

He's handsome! Hope you get some beautiful doelings!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's a beautiful boy!!! :drool: I hope he gives you lots of stunning doelings!!!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow he is really flashy!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh boy! He's a looker! 
I love deep-bellied goats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice! :clap: 


> dont does in a herd tend to go into heat at around the same time??? ( or would that by too convenient?)


Nope, it would be too convenient, and goats are never convenient. :laugh: 
Just kidding!
Yes, I know my does tend to go into heat around the same time, though not necessarily the same day.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

he's a big boy.Congrats! he looks like he be a good sire.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a nice boy!! Let us know how the breedings go!


----------

